# help with smoke n pit



## ivanh17 (May 7, 2010)

name is Ivan from l.a. California. i have a smoke n pit and did some mods to it but my temps r still off from end to end like 100 degrees. I added a baffle, and extended smoke stack. can it b that my tuning plates r to thin?


----------



## guvna (May 7, 2010)

a picture is worth a thousand words, Ivan. welcome to the forum.


----------



## rbranstner (May 7, 2010)

Also what are you using to judge your temps (accurate thermometers?)? Meaning are you using two good thermometer that will give you accurate readings or is one a good one and one a factory installed one which are known to be off???? Just a thought/question. Yes more info/pics will help with input from others members.


----------



## caveman (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to SMF Ivan.  Check that link in my Signature for posting qview instructions & follow them to the letter.  Post some qview of your smoker & those questions "rbranstner" asked are important as well.  Some more details on your baffle would assist as well.  Don't worry though, the kind folks here will fix you up quick & you will be putting out great smokes soon.  Enjoy your stay & you "Will" have some fun soon.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## meateater (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## treegje (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Ivan, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 7, 2010)

welcome!! your smoker sounds nice


----------



## ivanh17 (May 7, 2010)

thanks guys i will b posting pictures later on today. as for my therms they r both the same.


----------



## phillet (May 7, 2010)

welcome to the forums


----------



## mgruen2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all. New here too. Names Mike...Am I confess, I am a smoke-a-halic..I love it. I have a Brinkman and my question is do I need to or should I seal the fire door? seems loose and am loosing a lot of smoike from it. I dpownloaded the mods and will get to them this weekend. But am wondering about the door?


----------

